
TuringAdvice: ML Model Giving Advice - homarp
http://rowanzellers.com/advice/
======
homarp
>I like my dog more than my wife

People say this a lot and then they break up.

>I'm addicted to Hacker News

Go to /r/middleeasternstudies instead. It's actually pretty good.

